# Dual citizen US and Canada/ WHM visa



## escobar (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello

My name is Amit, and I am a Canadian currently working in the UK on a work permit. My girlfriend is a dual citizen of the US and Canada, and currently lives in Chicago. She is planning on applying for the working holidaymaker since she is Canadian citizen, so that she can come to live and work in the UK as well. 

My question lies around the usage of passports while she travels between the US and the UK. She can enter the UK on her working holidaymaker visa in her Canadian passport, but if she returns to the US using her US passport, she will most likely be asked where she has been. If she says the UK, she won't have a UK entry stamp in her passport.

What is the best thing for her to do in this circumstance? Will the US authorities have a problem with her travelling to the UK on her Canadian passport and then re-entering the US on her US passport? This would mean she would need to travel with two passports.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Many thanks
Amit


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I can answer this... 
Your girlfriend shouldn't have a problem as the US won't know when she left since they don't stamp you leaving the US. Definitely carry both passports though, just in case she gets asked any questions.


----------



## dansmith65 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but I'm now in a similar situation and am wondering wow that ended up working for you?

I am also dual citizen USA/Canada currently living in the US. I want to get a Working Holiday Visa via my Canadian citizenship and travel from the US to Japan to live/work. I just noticed that one of the requirements for this visa is: "Must be a Canadian citizen currently residing in Canada". I had assumed this mean I would have to fist move to Canada, then fly from there.

smcquie, if this message makes it back to you i'd love to hear how it worked out.

Thanks,
- Dan


----------

